# Getting an older poodle from breeder



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Is this boy well-socialized inside and outside the home? That would be my primary concern.

As for price, if the difference is roughly consistent with the costs that have already been sunk into this guy for vaccinations, neutering, obedience training, etc., I wouldn’t be concerned. Puppies are expensive!! But if it’s higher than that, I would ask them why.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I can see why it might not make sense... for example a used car isn't supposed to be more than a new car. But, it's different with dogs, like what Peggy mentioned.

Did you ask why they're asking for more then a puppy?

I'm not sure what numbers they're asking for or what numbers you're working with, but to dove tail on what Peggy was mentioning, and to give you a dollar figure... Basil's (female SPOO) "puppy package" (vaccines+worms med+2 flea treatments+2 nail trimmings) was ~$530.00. Then, for her to get neutered and microchipped I was quoted would be $300.... soooo... someone had to pay for it. 

($800 usd = 1000 CAD according to google)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

We actually purchased two sisters, almost two years old, from a breeder who was changing the focus of her breeding program. However, this was over 20 years ago, and was a US breeder, if that makes any difference. We didn't pay more than the price of their puppies. The breeder was very happy to know they would be coming to a poodle-experienced and loving home. 

I understand the idea that they might think of trying to recoup some of what they've spent on him over this time. It was apparently their decision to keep him tho, so, as the others mentioned, it's not unreasonable to ask.


----------



## theThreeZs (Mar 9, 2021)

I would ask a lot about as PeggyTheParti said about socialization inside and outside the house and how much training they had. I got a 6 month old poodle from a breeder that had a good reputation only to find out that not only was she severely under weight hidden by very long fur but also that she had had no train did know how to walk on a leash and had never left the house. I had to spend a lot of time focusing on socialization and desensitization to the smallest things. don't get me wrong she has turned out to be the best dog I have every owned she is so well behaved and just the sweetest but she will never be a dog that likes strangers and is easily scared of well everything.


----------



## Lkc (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for all your replies. We went to see him. He is a beautiful dog but very attached to owner (clearly loves her). He seems very sweet and affectionate with her. He startled at different noises (the car door, husband’s laugh) and was very timid around us (he would slowly come and reach to take a treat but then go right back to sit behind owner). If she came close, then he would sit beside us as long as she was there and allowed my husband to pet him. I think because of COVID that he has not been socialized. Although we both grew up with dogs we are first time dog owners as well as we have 2 teenagers at home. I’m wondering if he will be able to be socialized now and how well will he adjust to our place? Should we avoid this dog or with work will he come around? Thoughts?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The visit was in his home?

I would not purchase a dog like that. I would consider him if it was a rescue situation, but only if I had a good, certified trainer to work with, and was comfortable investing the time and financial resources he might require.

I understand that covid complicates things, but I would think an experienced, ethical breeder/dog owner would have found ways to work around those constraints as best they could. Did they tell you anything about what they’ve done with him? How is he outside the home?


----------



## Lkc (Mar 7, 2021)

I don’t think that he has been outside the home much although she says he’s okay in the car. He is in a home with other dogs and is clearly loved but definitely wary of us and we were very calm, didn’t approach, didn’t make eye contact, had treats etc. The noise sensitivity is a concern as well although I had asked previously and was told he was okay (we play a lot of instruments here so it a big factor) I’m concerned about his transition to our house and the socialization especially as new owners although we would enlist help from a trainer.


----------



## Lkc (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, the visit was at his place.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That the breeder said he’d be fine in a home with instruments worries me. He’s clearly not a confident boy, so how do they know he’d be fine unless they’ve been diligently working to overcome that? I’d want more info, especially since they’re charging more for him than a puppy. That now feels like a bit of a red flag to me.

We’ve been navigating covid, too, with our poodle, and she’s close in age to this boy. She would _not_ be wary of calm, respectful guests who were tossing treats. If anything she’d probably get too excited. That’s more what I would expect from an adolescent who’s had limited visitors due to covid.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m going to close this discussion since you’ve started a new one. Will be easier to follow if it’s all in one place.

Conversation continues here: Thoughts on this dog?


----------

